
Backblaze – Extended Maintenance (B2 Down) - d4l3k
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/extended-maintenance-thursday-2-6pm-pacific/
======
atYevP
It's only mostly down!

~~~
d4l3k
"mostly"

"ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED"

[https://api001.backblazeb2.com/](https://api001.backblazeb2.com/)

~~~
atYevP
Should be back now for most folks - check again?

